# IDE Netbeans nutzt deprecated Methoden



## Stapf_JAVA (5. Nov 2010)

Hallo!
Bin Anfänger und nutze Netbeans 6.8. 
Wenn ich meine erstellte DesktopApp kompiliere bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

Note: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Projektmanagement\Eigene Dateien\NetBeansProjects\AranukaKonTo\src\modemconfigtool\ModemconfigtoolView.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.

Ich habe allerdings meine Quellcodes durchsucht und nichts gefunden, das als deprecated erklärt wurde.
Wenn ich in den Teil "Generated Code" meiner ....View Klasse schaue die mir die IDE erstellt hat, so findet man dort Methoden die deprecated sind. 
z.B :

```
jbtnInstall.setLabel(resourceMap.getString("jbtnInstall.label")); // NOI18N
```
setLabel ist deprecated!!
jbtnInstall ist ein JButton Objekt

da dieser Teil des Codes von der IDE erstellt wurde, kann ich ihn nicht einfach ändern.
Kann ich irgendwo in den Einstellungen etwas ändern, sodass nichts mehr verwendet wird, das als deprecated erklärt wurde??

Schonmal Danke!
Gruß


----------



## Daniel_L (5. Nov 2010)

Du hast NetBeans ja veranlasst, diese Methode zu verwenden, also macht die IDE das auch. 
Ein Blick in die API-Doc: "Deprecated.*- Replaced by setText(text)".

Also im GUI-Builder im Property-Fenster des Buttons nicht den Wert bei "Label" ändern, sondern bei "Text" (dabei aber auch bei im Property-Fenster im Bereich Label auf die "..." klicken und auf "Reset to default" klicken, damit die setLabel-Methode entfernt wird. Danach steht im Quelltext "button.setText()", nichts ist deprecated.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2010)

Man kann die IDE auch so einstellen, dass sie keine veralteten Methoden auflistet bzw. verwendet.
Suche mal in den IDE-Einstellungen.


----------



## Stapf_JAVA (8. Nov 2010)

Ok hat so funktioniert! Vielen Dank!
Ich hatte bei dem Eigenschaften zunächst nur das Feld Text geändert. Dann aber auch Label weil dann beim ausführen der Text sofort angezeigt wird. Ändere ich dagegen bei Label wird die Änderung erst nach einem Build angezeigt.
Danke und Gruß


----------

